# Problem mit Backup und Traffic-Quota



## Racon (6. Nov. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe schon seit längerem ISPConfig 3 installiert und nutze es. Heute habe ich ein Update auf die neue Version gemacht und mir dabei den Server und die konfiguration wieder etwas genauer angeschaut.

Was mir dabei aufgefallen ist, sind 2 Probleme.

1. Backup - das Backup, welches täglich von ISPConfig gemacht werden sollte, lässt sich nicht auffinden (egal von welcher Webseite), weder per FTP, noch per ssh. Es liegt in keinem der Unterordner in /var/backup

2. Die Traffic-Begrenzung einer Webseite - die habe ich auf einer testwebseite vor einer Woche auf 3 MB eingestellt. Inzwischen sind 20MB verbraucht und noch ist nichts passiert. Sollte die Webseite also nicht deaktiviert werden bei überschreiten des Quota?

Ich hoffe auf Antworten und wünsche noch einen schönen Abend 

MfG


----------



## Till (7. Nov. 2011)

Zu 1) Dann fehkt wahrscheinlich eines der zum Backup benötigten Programme. Schau mal bitte nach, ob die Pakete sudo und zip der Linux Distribution installiert sind.

Zu 2). Ja, die Seoite sollte deaktviert sein. Wieveil Traffic wird denn für die Webseite in diesem zeitraum in ISPConfig angezeigt? Möglicherweise laäuft auch der cron_daily.sh root Cronjob bei Dir nicht, das wäre auch eine Erklärung warum 1) nicht geht.


----------



## Racon (7. Nov. 2011)

Hallo Till,

zu 1.) zip und sudo sind installier.

zu 2.) Verbrauchter Traffic wird momentan 25MB angezeigt. Testweise war ja 3MB als Limit eingestellt. Sollte als deaktiviert sein - ist es aber nicht.

Zu dem ron_daily.sh root Cronjob- wo schaue ich nach ob der läuft und das alles in Ordnung ist?

Vielen dank für deine Hilfe!

MfG


----------



## Till (7. Nov. 2011)

Jeder Cronjob sollte im Syslog erscheinen, bzw. im syslog.0, also der Syslogdatei vom Vortag. Du kannst es also z.B. mit Grep nachsehen:

grep cron_daily.sh /var/log/syslog.0


----------



## Racon (7. Nov. 2011)

Hallo Till,


hier die Ausgabe:

```
userx3@62.75.x.x:~# grep cron_daily.sh /var/log/syslog.0
Nov  7 00:30:04 serverx3 /USR/SBIN/CRON[1912]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
```
MfG


----------



## Till (7. Nov. 2011)

Das ist ok. Und Du setzt auch eine aktuelle ISPConfig Version ein, also min. 3.0.3.3 oder 3.0.4?


----------



## Racon (7. Nov. 2011)

Die aktuellste - also 3.0.4


----------



## Till (7. Nov. 2011)

Damit sollte es an sich gehen. Rof mal bitte folgenden Befehl als root auf der Shell auf:

/usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.sh

bekommst Du irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen und wird das backup erstellt?


----------



## Racon (7. Nov. 2011)

Hallo Till,

nachfolgend die Ausgabe:


```
userx3@62.75.x.x:~# /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.sh
PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: _SESSION in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 301
PHP Warning:  chown(): Disk quota exceeded in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 516
```
MfG


----------



## Till (7. Nov. 2011)

Die php notice ist ok, das Problem ist das mit dem disk quota. Dchau mal mit:

df -h

nach, dass keine Partition voll ist und dann mit:

repquota -avug

bei welcher webseite / welchem user das Quota voll ist und erhöhe es dann.


----------



## Racon (7. Nov. 2011)

Hallo Till,

Laut IspConfig ist keine Harddiskquota voll. Dort sind die Einträge jeweils noch mehrere 100MB unter Softlimit und Hardlimit.



```
userx3@62.75.x.x:~# df -h
Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/dev/vzfs              25G  4.3G   21G  18% /
userx3@62.75.x.x:~# repquota -avug
*** Report for user quotas on device /dev/vzfs
Block grace time: 00:00; Inode grace time: 00:00
                        Block limits                File limits
User            used    soft    hard  grace    used  soft  hard  grace
----------------------------------------------------------------------
root      -- 3351812       0       0          53609     0     0
daemon    --      32       0       0              8     0     0
bin       --       4       0       0              1     0     0
man       --    1268       0       0             69     0     0
news      --       4       0       0              1     0     0
www-data  --    5120       0       0            728     0     0
list      --     324       0       0             73     0     0
libuuid   --       4       0       0              1     0     0
ntp       --      12       0       0              3     0     0
mysql     --   53836       0       0           1893     0     0
postfix   --     116       0       0             57     0     0
clamav    --  111884       0       0             40     0     0
amavis    --    5384       0       0            106     0     0
vmail     --     500       0       0            127     0     0
getmail   --      12       0       0              3     0     0
ispapps   --      12       0       0              3     0     0
ispconfig --   33796       0       0           6607     0     0
web1      --  534660       0       0          30883     0     0
web3      --  360296  512000  513024          12111     0     0
web4      --     160  512000  513024             18     0     0
zabbix    --   23144       0       0           1187     0     0
web11     --     280       0       0             33     0     0
web13     --    2208  512000  513024             96     0     0
web14     --   11572       0       0             25     0     0
messagebus --       4       0       0              1     0     0
snmp      --       8       0       0              2     0     0
#5007     --       8  921600  922624              2     0     0

Statistics:
Total blocks: 131594
Data blocks: 6
Entries: 27
Used average: 4.500000

*** Report for group quotas on device /dev/vzfs
Block grace time: 00:00; Inode grace time: 00:00
                        Block limits                File limits
Group           used    soft    hard  grace    used  soft  hard  grace
----------------------------------------------------------------------
root      -- 2946900       0       0          51123     0     0
daemon    --    1224       0       0              9     0     0
bin       --       4       0       0              1     0     0
adm       --   36528       0       0            278     0     0
tty       --      20       0       0             14     0     0
disk      --       0       0       0             25     0     0
mail      --   57772       0       0              7     0     0
news      --       4       0       0              4     0     0
man       --    1264       0       0             68     0     0
kmem      --       0       0       0              3     0     0
audio     --       0       0       0             33     0     0
www-data  --    5140       0       0            734     0     0
list      --   34792       0       0           2172     0     0
src       --    1452       0       0             11     0     0
shadow    --     108       0       0              5     0     0
utmp      --       4       0       0              1     0     0
video     --       0       0       0              1     0     0
sasl      --       8       0       0              2     0     0
staff     --     100       0       0             24     0     0
libuuid   --       4       0       0              1     0     0
crontab   --      44       0       0              4     0     0
ssh       --     100       0       0              1     0     0
ntp       --      12       0       0              3     0     0
mysql     --   53796       0       0           1881     0     0
ssl-cert  --       8       0       0              2     0     0
postfix   --     144       0       0             59     0     0
postdrop  --      40       0       0              9     0     0
clamav    --  111568       0       0             12     0     0
amavis    --    5384       0       0            106     0     0
vmail     --     476       0       0            121     0     0
ispapps   --      12       0       0              3     0     0
ispconfig --   33816       0       0           6612     0     0
client0   --  546516       0       0          30942     0     0
client1   --       8       0       0              2     0     0
client2   --  635860       0       0          12206     0     0
client3   --     160       0       0             18     0     0
zabbix    --   23140       0       0           1186     0     0
messagebus --      44       0       0              2     0     0
snmp      --       8       0       0              2     0     0

Statistics:
Total blocks: 131594
Data blocks: 9
Entries: 39
Used average: 4.333333
```


----------



## Till (7. Nov. 2011)

Und Du bist sicher, dass dort jeweils auch das backup noch mit rein passt, denn darum geht es ja bei dem Fehler.


----------



## Racon (7. Nov. 2011)

Hallo Till,

da hatte ich einen Eintrag übersehen.
Ich danke dir vielmals für deine Hilfe - nun läuft alles 

MfG


----------

